# lighttpd crashes on TLS handshake whatever SSL module is used



## Veeny (Jan 26, 2021)

Folks,

I'm trying to (re)setup a simple webmail using lighttpd/php-fpm/roundcube on FreeBSD 12.2 stable (kernel and userland built home):



> Cimax> uname -a
> FreeBSD 12.2-STABLE r369017 CIMAX  amd64


and I'm having a hard time. After a short while, it crashes. I thought it was somehow related to SSL, so I tried to move from mod_openssl to mod_gnutls. No luck. I then tried mbed TLS. Ditto. I used lldb to obtain some more information about the crashes, and they all happen in the mod_ responsible for TLS handshakes.

First of all, is anyone seeing this? I suppose this is a bug in the main lighttpd code, otherwise it wouldn't happen for all three mods.

Any clue, anyone?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2021)

Veeny said:


> I suppose this is a bug in the main lighttpd code, otherwise it wouldn't happen for all three mods.


Or a problem with the certificates you're feeding it. If you used the exact same certificates and key in all situations it's also possible the issue is actually caused by those certificates.


----------



## Veeny (Jan 27, 2021)

Well, while it's true I use a single set of certificates for all the TLS/SSL services, neither cyrus-imap nor strongswan ever complained.I also moved to nginx-lite, and it works fine (so far).


----------

